# Hot glue gun eggs?



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Has anyone tied up egg patterns (single or cluster) using a hot glue gun with colored glue? I found a few tutorials online and just wondering how they hold up in the water. I know they sell the liquid fly that hardens under a led light at the fly shops, but I'm always looking for unconventional ways to tie patterns. 

-Nick-


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Yup, ive used them for years. They work just as good as beads too. And theyre cheap so losing them never hurts. As far as durable, they are hard rubber like so they hold up great. Dont fall for that led crap, just use a small glass of ice water to cure them in. Also, you can buy the gun for cheap at a craft store.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Cool thanks for the info, gonna give it a shot this week. What size hook are you running on yours?


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Anything from a 14 to an 8 depending on how many eggs i want to add.


----------



## paulfox (Nov 12, 2015)

Don't forget to spin the fly while using the glue gun or you will end up with a real strange looking egg! You may also want to start by adding a small peach or red color bead before you start with the glue. Looks like the nucleus of the egg - very cool and realistic.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

May you please post pics of what these look like? I'm very interested in seeing them


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Gonna stick to sucker spawn and Crystal meth . After 2 I said no way am I doing this again. Looks so easy and realistic on YouTube but not on my vice lol


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

Runfish said:


> Gonna stick to sucker spawn and Crystal meth . After 2 I said no way am I doing this again. Looks so easy and realistic on YouTube but not on my vice lol


Looks good, probably 4-6 mm diameter, great looking steelie egg


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

I personally love lindys beads(think that's what there called?) they're super cheap, 50 for 2.99, UV and they work! Just one or two egg looped on leader with hook 2" below eggs. Always hooks em in the mouth. If you plan on keeping your catch, I say fish on with the eggs u made. If cpr your steel, I would be worried about the the fish gutting the hook with your setup.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing and well done, that looks great


----------

